# what kind of horse?



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we require a horse as a pet. i am asking which is superior. large horse or small horse?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

How about a toy horse? -_-


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

toy horse is not suitable. we require a pet horse.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Why do you require a horse? What kind of plans do you have for the horse that you are planning to get? What kind of people will be around the horse? (as in kids, adults, beginners, experienced riders, etc)


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

what do you intend to do with this pet horse?? 

what exactly do you want from this horse?


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

oops sorry tennesse lol didnt mean to repeat your question my comp is acting funny not loading properly lol


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I must say, I am confused.........


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

:think:


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we own land 100 meters of length. the horse is required to inhabit the land. i am asking which is suitable. a small horse or a large horse?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

wertthelert said:


> we own land 100 meters of length. the horse is required to inhabit the land. i am asking which is suitable. a small horse or a large horse?


Any horse is suitable. I am guessing English is not your first language?

Is the horse going to be put to any use or just eat grass in a pasture? If the later, I suggest looking into something like a goat instead of a horse.


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

there is grass on our land. we do not think that horse is suitable to shorten the grass. we have a machine for that purpose. is the grass sufficient to nourish the horse?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

wertthelert said:


> there is grass on our land. we do not think that horse is suitable to shorten the grass. we have a machine for that purpose. is the grass sufficient to nourish the horse?


In the summer (and depending on the condition of the horse and whether or not it is being used), grass can usually keep a horse full. But when it gets colder then you should be prepared to switch the horse over to another food course like free choice hay or grain.



I've asked this three times and still have not received an answer from you. What are you going to be doing with the horse? Riding it? Letting it waste away in the pasture?


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

our land is large. we have five trees and grass. a horse would make the land better. we do not know how to ride a horse. we do not have equipment for the horse to operate. are such requirements necessary? will the horse become bored?


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

You're talking about the horse like it's a machine. Horses need attention and a lot of care, not to mention they need at least yearly visits from a vet and visits every 6-8 weeks from a farrier. I don't feel like you're fully prepared to own and care for a horse.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

maybe you should get something like a cow instead? they are much lower maintanence then a horse.


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we have discussed and we believe that frequent maintenance is unsuitable. a cow is similar to a horse. how much maintenance does a cow require? are there small cows? i have only seen large cows.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Cows are lower maintenance than a horse but still require shots, worming, feeding if there isn't sufficient pasture, and vet care if they get injured.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

A cow or a goat would be best. Horses are a lot of work.

There are smallER breeds of cattle than your run of the mill cows you see all the time... such as dexter cattle... Dexter cattle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I would get a few goats if you want something small but a farm animal. Cattle, Horses, Goats, etc all SHOULD have a companion, ie: another farm animal with them; if you aren't going to ride/give them lots of attention...


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we plan to provide our pet with the proper initialization. we will take the pet to a veterinary facility and have it initialized before it inhabits our land.

we are pleased by the appearance of the small cow. we planned to buy one pet and we can not agree if we want a small pet or a large pet. you indicate that one cow is insufficient. will a small cow and a large cow provide each other with sufficient companionship?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Dexters and lowlines are a couple of fairly docile and small breeds, as WildSpot said cows still need shots, worming, feeding but they are MUCH easier than a horse to manage, do some research online.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

It's not insufficient if you cannot afford it or something, it's just always better to have another animal for companionship... just like if you only lived with cows and no other humans, you would be lonely without another human.


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we planned to buy horse from the farm proximal to our land. the farm also has cows available. tomorrow we will inquire of the availability of small cows. i only saw large cows during my visit.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Larger cows aren't very different to smaller cows except for needing more feed - So if all that is available are larger cows, have a chat to the farmwer and see if he think you would be capable of supporting a larger cow.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

this thread is seriously making my night..


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

...Not to be rude, but can I suggest a goldfish?

I would suggest you seriously read up on any animal you choose, and whatever you do, don't buy large animals like horses and cattle. They do NOT make good pets for the inexperienced. Dogs, cats, fish...those are pets the inexperienced can read about and generally "figure out" without harming the animal or themselves!

Horses and cows are something you learn through years of teaching by a more experienced individual, at least, in best case scenario.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

If you decide to get a cow as a pet, make sure it is one that is used to people and not afraid of them, I would assume you would like to be able to pat your pet so one that is used to this would be good, or get a calf you can teach yourself. Nanny goats make good pets if they have been around people and handled from a young age.


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we are regretful to unable to procure a small cow. a small cow was not available for purchase. only large cows. we are considering our finances and desire purchase two large cows. because one cow requires companionship. we are grateful for your assistance in our situation.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, but this was scary stuff. I just hope that if you purchase cattle..or any other animal for that sake that you have people with some experience to help out. No animal is a machine, they do not come with an on/off button. They require following up...not just one time either.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

This is like one of those science fiction stories where computers become sentient and start communicating with people via the Internet. (No offense, wertthelert, it's just that your use of language is unusual).


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> This is like one of those science fiction stories where computers become sentient and start communicating with people via the Internet. (No offense, wertthelert, it's just that your use of language is unusual).


I'm fairly sure that english is simply not their first language, so the grammar and wording is a little odd.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I feel like I'm talking to a robot too. I'm sure it's just a lack of communication between the languages.

I'd suggest a goat or something, too. I don't know why it is necessary for an animal to occupy the land, though. You aren't using it for grass management, since you'll be cutting it. It's not necessary for the land, and I agree. What do you know about the husbandry of these animals you can tell us?


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we are informed that our land is insufficient quantity for cow nourishment. 100 meters of length. 40 meters of width. we are informed that one cow will consume our grass entirely and require additional nourishment.

we were unaware that one cow is excessively sufficient to shorten our grass. we believe that smaller pet will be sufficient to shorten grass without additional nourishment. our benefit to not require machine for grass shortening. what species is suitable?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

wertthelert said:


> we are informed that our land is insufficient quantity for cow nourishment. 100 meters of length. 40 meters of width. we are informed that one cow will consume our grass entirely and require additional nourishment.
> 
> we were unaware that one cow is excessively sufficient to shorten our grass. we believe that smaller pet will be sufficient to shorten grass without additional nourishment. *our benefit to not require machine for grass shortening.* what species is suitable?




Oh yeah. Def. a robot thing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Perhaps a goat?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Why don't you just go buy a lawn mower?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I would suggest you get some sheep, not a horse, a horse would be bored on their own if they would just left out at pasture for the rest of their lives. sheep will eat ANYTHING inc weeds (thistles etc), horses don't tend to unless they have nothing else, or they are greedy (like my boy). Sheep are small! not big...


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

My vote: Goat


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

One Goat or Sheep should be sufficiant in trimming your lawn, and the best part: no huge manure piles to clean up, goat and sheep droppings are small. 

And I am sure they are using a translator as English is obviously not their first language.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A horse doesn't keep the grass trimmed like a lawn mower. There will be patches of dirt, then patches of long grass.....get a freaking lawn mower!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No no no no no. Please do not keep a horse on the same grass pasture and only that for it's whole life!! A horse needs more than 100x40 meters to live on, get a goat. Or a sheep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Please read the thread, we moved on from a horse pages ago. It is obvious this poster does NOT speak english well and there are some things getting lost in translation.

A bit of understanding and empathy go a long way. At least they are here asking instead of going ahead and buying an animal without asking advice.

OP, I would suggest a goat - They are small, and take less maintenance than sheep (Shearing, crutching, etc.). They still require drenching.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I just read the thread. Why do you need an animal to occupy the land? For companion? Just please make sure the farmer tells you exactly what needs to be done for a sheep or goat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

after consideration. we have determined that a goat is suitable to inhabit our land and shorten our grass. because goat requires less maintenance than sheep. does goat require companionship? is one goat suitable or two are necessary?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Pardon my wording....But a horse isn't really a pet.....they are very high matience animals....and if you are looking for an animal to cut your grass, I'd go with a goat


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Goats will eat anything, and if you get girl goats, you can milk them, they do require some deworming, and occasional vet visits, but nothing like a large animal


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A goat could be happy alone if a lot of attention was given to it. Goats are notorious escape artists (particularly bored goats), how is your fencing?


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Two goats will definitely be happier then one.... <3 this.....


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

we have been advised that pets are not a cost effective method of grass shortening. i am asking which is lesser cost. buying two goats to shorten grass or buying human labor to shorten grass?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Regardless or whether it is cheaper or not, go with human labor.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Goats are hard to keep within a premises, without an adequate perimeter.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh my, this is hilarious. Even with a translator guys, come on. This has to be a joke. But truly made me smile!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are my thoughts: If your goal here is to keep your grass cut down, go with human labor. In the long run, it will save you time, money and trouble.

Consider that ANY animal will need feed, water, and vet care to stay healthy. You will have to check it every day for injures, fill water tubs and serve feed. Also, depending on the size of the property, you may need to frequently scoop up manure.

Animals really are not feasible for use as lawn mowers...at least for nothing more than that purpose.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Oh my, this is hilarious. Even with a translator guys, come on. This has to be a joke. But truly made me smile!


 I agree, I was thinking Troll the whole time. But, on the off chance that it isn't, go with human labor, deffinately. Animals, even small ones like goats, require alot more attention than most people think. They need vet care, daily watering, waste control(manure), and, especially for goats, proper fencing. Goats are notorious escape artists and can get out of most enclosures. Also, there should be shelter for the rain and wind, and hay/feed when the grass diminishes in the winter. Save yourself, and your wallet, some heartache in the future, and use human labor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I gotta say...if that guy is a troll...he is one funny troll! I seriously had to look away from my computer screen when he said 'we were unable to procure a small cow' LOL...im dying just typing it! Im imagining a very dull man dragging a miniature cow across a very small pasture...pointing it towards the long grass. 

OP....depending on where you are from, a lawn mower and a maintence worker to run said mower will cost you less in the long run. A goat will cost atleast $35 a month to feed/maintain. Considering the size of your pasture, I think you could find someone to do it for you for $25.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Was I the only one that pictured one of the Coneheads at the computer screen? I guess that makes me old though... maybe he should get a herd of wild rabbits....


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this some kind of joke? PLEASE just buy a lawnmower. If you must have an animal, get a couple chickens. Or a peacock. No meds or vaccines needed. You don't have to feed them, they will even eat some grass if they get really hungry. They will cut down your bug population. They are not dangerous. Buy a cheap lawnmower for keeping the grass down. Who's with me??


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm with you, but don't bash him  
After all, he accepted all the suggestions made in this thread, going from a horse to a cow, a small cow, a sheep, a goat and finally some guy to cut down the grass.

Yes, a peacock is an excellent suggestion
Chicken too. They lay eggs!

and replying to apachiedragon: Yes, I had a moment in which I pictured something similar, not a conehead but...a...well, you know. "We are the Borg. You will be inhabitated"


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Edit: I think he has a lawn mower or at least he had one in page 1 of the thread. Which of course makes the whole subject even weirder


----------



## Frederik (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you Ina for directing me to this thread, this has made my day. I don't know anything about horses or this site, but this has got to be the funniest thing i've ever read. 

Sorry for intruding on your forums, horse people. <3


----------



## Haderheste (Jun 24, 2010)

@ wertthelert, you could always use your land to feed the horse, and when the time is right (and the grass is low), you could just slaughter the horse - and you'll have exceptional meat!

Enjoy your meal!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Haderheste said:


> @ wertthelert, you could always use your land to feed the horse, and when the time is right (and the grass is low), you could just slaughter the horse - and you'll have exceptional meat!
> 
> Enjoy your meal!


I smell a troll. Either that or someone who genuinely comes from a country where eating horses is the norm.

It would NOT be a good idea to eat a horse and let me make it clear why. If a horse is not raised specifically for the purpose of meat, most of the time in it's life it's been give SOME sort of bute, wormer, ect drugs. If you are keeping a horse even for just a lawn mower you NEED to worm anyway.

So with those things going through the system throughout said horse's life, that would not be a safe meal.


----------



## wertthelert (Jun 18, 2010)

a peacock and chicken do not consume grass. they are not suitable for grass shortening. we possess a machine to shorten the grass. we do not desire to operate it. we believed we had excessive grass for one horse or cow to consume. we were informed that one cow could shorten all grass and require additional nourishment. 

we believed that a pet to shorten the grass requires lesser labor than machine operation. because pet is autonomous and machine requires human operation. you have informed us that pet requires greater maintenance. we believe that a pet requires greater labor than machine. we believe the most efficient method for grass shortening is purchasing human labor to operate our machine. we are grateful for your assistance.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

DITD, I smell a troll, as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

0.o

......


----------

